# What Is This Component?



## AustinG2570 (Sep 7, 2021)

My Vizio Sound Bar has a power failure, after a breakdown of the sound bar I've found only 1 clear sign of damage and it is on this component.









The component labeled R4 appears to have the yellow casing broken off, and it can be seen lying on the circuit board to the bottom right of it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Using the model #, Google "Vizio sound bar schematic".


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I can't really see what you're looking at, R4 shouldn't have a yellow piece on it, it appears to be a standard surface mount resistor. That piece may have come from somewhere else. In any case, with the tiny picture, it's impossible to know what the damage really is, or if you're even in the right place.


----------

